
Ev Williams on Medium's new engagement/payment model - mgiannopoulos
https://medium.com/@ev/hi-rob-1a37f0fa0706
======
mgiannopoulos
Side note: thanks to Medium's "every comment is an article" and "no title
field" features, this came up in my weekly Medium newsletter with a title of
"Hi Rob". It took my while to figure out why this hadn ended up as a
recommendation...

